# Ports vs native provider



## danaeckel (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello,
  I recently set up a new FreeBSD 9.1 system. I went and compared versions from the ports tree to those you would find from websites. I was wondering if I were to download those source codes and installed them rather than use the ports would they still be as easy to install, like in fetching dependencies, running smoothly, etc. Also if I were to install an app, let it sit on my system for some time, would port update still update it for me?

Thank You!
Dana


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 18, 2013)

danaeckel said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I recently set up a new FreeBSD 9.1 system. I went and compared versions from the ports tree to those you would find from websites. I was wondering if I were to download those source codes and installed them rather than use the ports would they still be as easy to install, like in fetching dependencies, running smoothly, etc.



No.  The ports system handles dependencies, requirements, and patches needed to run on FreeBSD.  The plain source may not do any of that.



> Also if I were to install an app, let it sit on my system for some time, would port update still update it for me?



No, the ports system will not even see programs installed outside of that system.  More importantly, it can't cleanly uninstall them when you want to upgrade.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 18, 2013)

Just to be clear, you can do it but ports does the heavy lifting for you so, no, it won't be as easy.


----------



## danaeckel (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok, sounds good.

Thank you!


----------

